# Thunderjet R 9 VW ,



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

anyone else see this. ? http://www.playingmantis.com/er/index.php

any ideas what bodies they are going to use to make a VW " collection , and it says due in Jan? when 07 ! 

Anyone have anymore info ?


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

I am working on getting some images of the JL Tjet R9 VW Collection slot cars which are scheduled to be released at the end of January or beginning of February. I will post as soon as I have them.


Motor City Toyz

www.motorcitytoyz.com


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Well.

At least RC2 posted something....
Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*WoW*

I was really impressed when I went to the "full story" and read that one sentence. Must have one tough editor.  rr


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

motorcitytoyz said:


> I am working on getting some images of the JL Tjet R9 VW Collection slot cars which are scheduled to be released at the end of January or beginning of February. I will post as soon as I have them.
> 
> 
> Motor City Toyz
> ...


Jeff, I sent you a PM, did you read it yet?


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Still waiting on info from RC2. As soon as I hear something, I will let you know.

RC2 does have the licensing for the VW's - no issue there. 

Motor City Toyz


----------



## Lpgeoteacher (Sep 22, 2004)

I would love to find a set of these!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

motorcitytoyz said:


> RC2 does have the licensing for the VW's - no issue there.


Not what I heard... I guess time will tell...


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

Ugh..... Yknow they could be using this time to do something constructive.. Like a FORD collection (Torinos, Mustang, gt40, etc), or even an AMC collection(and redo the AMXs, and do Rebel Machines, Javelins, etc.-although I know there aren't exactly alot of AMC's that were running around-.. and Im not even a Ford guy, just to tell you how bad of an Idea this is....!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Mad Matt said:


> Ugh..... Yknow they could be using this time to do something constructive.. Like a FORD collection (Torinos, Mustang, gt40, etc), or even an AMC collection(and redo the AMXs, and do Rebel Machines, Javelins, etc.-although I know there aren't exactly alot of AMC's that were running around-.. and Im not even a Ford guy, just to tell you how bad of an Idea this is....!


UMMMM............counting all the pullbacks, hardtop, fastback and convt. didn't johnny lightning do a zillion or 2 mustangs. and about 10 different javelins?
I would like to see a release of lead sled, 50's type cars......thats what imma hoping for.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

We do need more variety in the JLXTs and sets of Fords and GMs would seem like obvious next steps to follow up the Mopars. I'd be happiest with muscle cars but each set could feature 6 classics and 6 moderns if that would help sell more to the masses. I would also like to see a set of GTP bodies produced for the XTs, similar to the kind that come with the 4-Way Split set.

As far as JLTJ ideas... I bet they'd make a bundle selling replicas of all the classic stock cars from the past 40 years. Tons of money to be made with all things NASCAR. Work out a licensing and co-marketing agreement and sell the cars through hobby shops for $39.99 each. I'd much rather pay up for something like that than a goofy looking White Thunder.


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

I would like to see them bang out a few "Now and Then" sets....like 66 Mustang and a 2004 Mustang, 55 Vette and 90s Vette, 69 Firebird...1999 Firebird. To make it really nice....put them both in 1 box, and offer a new pair each month for a year. After that they could do a "Stock and Tricked" line up and do the same thing...give us a different bone stock and modified version two-pack each month. Gimmicks like this could go on and on. Most of all, what I want...no.... _*NEED*_ to see them do, is put out those little customizing kits again. Maybe even gear it more toward slots by including new pick-up shoes, springs, sticky tires, etc. Then life would be perfect!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'd love to see JL try to bring in more of a racing flavor and NASCAR would be a great place to start. Maybe even get NASCAR drivers of the eras of interest to promote the racing related products. I was very excited when PM/JL first launched their "JL Electric Racing" web site thinking they were on the road to the race track. No such luck. Maybe they were and RC2 derailed it?


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> I'd love to see JL try to bring in more of a racing flavor and NASCAR would be a great place to start. Maybe even get NASCAR drivers of the eras of interest to promote the racing related products. I was very excited when PM/JL first launched their "JL Electric Racing" web site thinking they were on the road to the race track. No such luck. Maybe they were and RC2 derailed it?



Doesn't RC2 have a bunch of liscensing for NASCAR?????
I would think that more then anything else,doing the new NASCAR stuff in the JL slot line would bring a ton of people to the HO slot hobby.
Could happen.  

Mike


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> UMMMM............counting all the pullbacks, hardtop, fastback and convt. didn't johnny lightning do a zillion or 2 mustangs. and about 10 different javelins?
> I would like to see a release of lead sled, 50's type cars......thats what imma hoping for.


JL has done a zillion AMC Slot cars for T Jets?? When did this happen?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

The Javs are snap-ons.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Mad Matt said:


> Ugh..... Yknow they could be using this time to do something constructive.. Like a FORD collection (Torinos, Mustang, gt40, etc), or even an AMC collection(and redo the AMXs, and do Rebel Machines, Javelins, etc.-although I know there aren't exactly alot of AMC's that were running around-.. and Im not even a Ford guy, just to tell you how bad of an Idea this is....!



Dude, are you serious???  Do you even know exactly how big a following VW has??? Producing VW slot cars is a Big "win win" situation for JL/RC2.

AMC has a very limited following......and personally, I find AMC cars repulsive in design.........

As for making a Ford slot car series....I'm sure there will be one available down the road....but heck, it won't be hard to produce...considering how many Ford's have littered JL/RC2's slot car line previously.....Can you say *Repaint city* ???


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Repaint city

There, i said it.

As a person who is not brand loyal, well, ok, i am loyal to Toyotas, and i highly doubt that JL will do a run of those, i would love to see more Muscle Cars, PERIOD.

Anything that you lucky yanks got in the 60's and 70's would be great.
Heck, if they did a 50 years of Corvettes, with 12 different versions would be cool, or even a run of the most popular Nascar based cars from the 60's and 70's without the Nascar paint jobs so that you could decorate them yourself would be great.
That way there would not be a need to pay royalties as such.

Food for thought?

Cheers
Andrij


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

joez870 said:


> The Javs are snap-ons.


Yeah, sarcasm can be fun...


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> Dude, are you serious???  Do you even know exactly how big a following VW has??? Producing VW slot cars is a Big "win win" situation for JL/RC2.
> 
> AMC has a very limited following......and personally, I find AMC cars repulsive in design.........
> 
> As for making a Ford slot car series....I'm sure there will be one available down the road....but heck, it won't be hard to produce...considering how many Ford's have littered JL/RC2's slot car line previously.....Can you say *Repaint city* ???


Yeah I am serious... VW's stink, sorry, hate to be the one to say it, but they do, What.. they have the VW BUg..wooohoo... I dunno what the sales number of the Fast and Furious are but Id like to think the Bowties and Mopars are blowing that number out of the water.
I mean the BIGGEST Seller in the Fast and Furious HAD to be the BLACK CHARGER(Even with the dopey Blower out of the hood)
I would say look at how well the Bowties and Mopars are doing.. I would hazzard a guess that the Domestics are what is selling now, and the Ford guys are hopping Mad..

You're right about the Ford Mustangs.. Even though they still sell for a Decent amount on <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0>, indicating people STILL want them.

I guess you'd rather have 800 different tjet VW bugs floating around in Different chromatic colors..Ugh..

Ford's wouldn't be hard to produce they have different models, which Im guessing, would all be desirable.
I would think the VW's will be hard to produce.
I mean they'll have, what? 4 different colors for the VW 60's bug?Whoop de doo....Oh wait.. they could always do two Models of the VW Thing too... :roll:

I dunno I mean I like the VW Bug, but that is it. The old one too, not the new one.


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

Andrij said:


> Repaint city
> 
> There, i said it.
> 
> ...



Amen,
Actually Toyota (and Nissan) have nice cars.. Im just tired of all this Fast and Furious stuff, make the base models without all that junk and I would think collectors will buy em.I would (I love the Nissan Skyline)

I would LOVE to see JL do Slots for their Muscle car collectors diescast series.. There are some SWEET cars in those.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Mad Matt said:


> Yeah I am serious... VW's stink, sorry, hate to be the one to say it, but they do, What.. they have the VW BUg..wooohoo... I dunno what the sales number of the Fast and Furious are but Id like to think the Bowties and Mopars are blowing that number out of the water.
> I mean the BIGGEST Seller in the Fast and Furious HAD to be the BLACK CHARGER(Even with the dopey Blower out of the hood)
> I would say look at how well the Bowties and Mopars are doing.. I would hazzard a guess that the Domestics are what is selling now, and the Ford guys are hopping Mad..
> 
> ...


Outside of maybe Camaros and Mustangs, VW's have the greatest number of collectors, certainly more than AMC... 

Without too much imagination, a VW release could consist of the following, without even having a 'whoop-de-doo' bug in the lineup...

Samba bus
panel bus
Karmann Ghia hardtop
Karmann Ghia convertible
Type 2 pickup truck
1600 Fastback
Type 3 coupe
Type 3 wagon
VW Thing

No bugs, and without repaints that's at least 9 different cars. and that's just air-cooled...

Let's see... AMC... Uh, Javelin.. oh yeah, AMX. and there's always the Spirit. And don't forget the Pacer, Gremlin and Matador... Oh Boy!!!

What a winning lineup THAT would be...:jest:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*AMC Would be Cool*

I'm not a fanboy of any prticular brand, but an AMC set would be cool, I'd buy a set that had Gremlins, Pacers, Matadors, Javelins, and AMX's.....Plus you can add some Jeep CJ-7's and Ramblers.

The Ford set (when it comes out) wouldn't be complete without a Maverick and a Pinto.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

lenny said:


> Outside of maybe Camaros and Mustangs, VW's have the greatest number of collectors, certainly more than AMC...
> 
> Without too much imagination, a VW release could consist of the following, without even having a 'whoop-de-doo' bug in the lineup...
> 
> ...



You got that right Lenny.... VW made so many other vehicles besides the classis bug......vans,trucks,wagons,etc. Hell, I could easily see three different versions of the classis bug being released.... an early split rear window, a classic oval window, and a baja style Tjet body......and that's three right there without blinking an eye.

Matt, I know you'd like to believe that your almighty AMC's would crank out more sales than a mere VW bug......but as much as you might want to believe that you're incorrect. VW has a HUGE worldwide following.....hell, I'll bet most of the rest of the world wouldn't even know what an AMC is... :jest: 

While an all Ford is probably going to happen at some point, JL has already released enough variants of the Stang IMHO...at least for the 60's era. I wouldn't mind owning a JLTO '93 Cobra Stang,'03 Bullet 'Stang or an '05 Retro Stang.

AMC JLTO's would equal [/CRAP :jest:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Wow Guys, give Matt a break... He's probably never been in a VW bug that has rolled over 3 times just turning a corner. I have... I think there is room to make all kinds of slot car bodies, not just Chevies or Dodges. Frankly, I would rather see JUST American muscle cars and skip the imports altogther. But I will tolerate others having the need for other cars and only purchase what I want. I would buy Hurst Scamblers, Machines, Rebels and Gremlins, I live right down the road from where they were built. A nice 007 Hornet would be real nice too. Besides, Lenny, how many VW's have you ever seen driving around after October in Wisconsin??? No heat, no defrost means no drive. 
I would much rather see a Buick GS from the '70's or a 442 or and El Camino than VW's but I will probably get a bug or two just like I got a few Mopars out of the currant Mopar No Car series. I won't buy a whole case as I did previous series though.
Hopefuly with a Ford series JL would be smart enough to add some of the classic Galaxies, torinos and T-birds and skip or limit the Stangs...


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

I would almost bet the farm that the next series will be a Ford package. I just hope it has alot of NEW models. 80s, 90s, and new 2005 retro-Stang would be nice, as well as a Maverick and dragstyle Pinto (with exploding gas tank) Maybe a classic 57 T-bird, and 80s T-bird Stocker or drag car. Throw in a pick-up or two. Could be a nice little group, and I'm not even a Ford fan. And YES....I would LOVE to see an AMC (Sorry Brian!) AMX, Javelins, Rebel Machines, Matadors, and yeah.....some Jeeps CJ 5s and 7s, and how about a J10 pickup? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE! (praying to the JL gods of low voltage and plastic)


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

rodstrguy said:


> But I will tolerate others having the need for other cars......


that's mighty nice of you...




rodstrguy said:


> Lenny, how many VW's have you ever seen driving around after October in Wisconsin??? No heat, no defrost means no drive.
> ...


and this statement fits into this slotcar thread how??? I don't see many Vettes, Mach 1's, Z28's or Harleys after October either, because of the threat of snow and/or road salt... So what? Doesn't mean if you can drive it all 4 seasons that it'll be a slot car hit...

It might be a moot point on the VW's anyway, there are licensing issues and you most definitely WON'T see them in January. No telling when they'll be out...


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

You may think i am a bit strange, but who cares, i sure as heck dont, and i live with myself.

I know that some of the cars i would love to see would not sell more than a handful of anyways, but some of the cars i would love to see are:

Aussie muscle cars - ( working on a few to resin cast still )
a chevy malibu coupe, sedan and wagon
a 1970 Toyota Crown like the one i am doing up
old school japanese cars
DEFINATELY the 2005 Mustang
Porsche's 924, 928
some of the older british cars

but that is my $0.03(australian) worth

By the way, did i mention more US muscle cars?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Lenny, you guys are beating up on Matt for his opinion about AMC's and It's good to see JL build ANY slot cars... And my point about the heat in VW's was that even in their day VW's were not that popuar around here because they were impractical.And yes I have seen all the above mentioned cars driven just recently as we had nice enough weather but I haven't seen too many bugs out and about. World wide popularity is not an issue, JL sells the slot cars here not anywhere else...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I know that a VaBch HO has a Mailibu 64, GoGo has the 2005 Mustang. Also VaBch HO has a 57 TR3. The other cars I have not seen yet, So what Aussie muscle cars are you going to do?

Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

rodstrguy said:


> Lenny, you guys are beating up on Matt for his opinion about AMC's and It's good to see JL build ANY slot cars... And my point about the heat in VW's was that even in their day VW's were not that popuar around here because they were impractical.And yes I have seen all the above mentioned cars driven just recently as we had nice enough weather but I haven't seen too many bugs out and about. World wide popularity is not an issue, JL sells the slot cars here not anywhere else...


 Hey rodstrguy,

I don't know where you live but here in the Hampton Roads area you see far more vintage VWs on the Roads than AMCs. However I would love it if JL remade the old Matador Stockers and the Rebel the make in diecast.

Roger Corrie


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

i think they should do some AMCs also,amx,rebel machine and rambler scrambler,,,oh and gremlin.before you smack the gremlin,a randall gremlin xr with the full randall treatment on the 401 will dog slap an LS6 chevelle ,do some reading about it..i am anxious to see the V.W cars .custom bugs rock.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Randall 401-XR Gremlin

Hmmmm. that's VERY interesting...

my roommate in college had a Gremlin with a Chevy 327 and a 4-speed... black with Cragars. Very cool...

--rick


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

rodstrguy said:


> Lenny, you guys are beating up on Matt for his opinion about AMC's and It's good to see JL build ANY slot cars... And my point about the heat in VW's was that even in their day VW's were not that popuar around here because they were impractical.And yes I have seen all the above mentioned cars driven just recently as we had nice enough weather but I haven't seen too many bugs out and about. World wide popularity is not an issue, JL sells the slot cars here not anywhere else...


we're not beating up on Matt, the guy obviously has his own 'AMC-centric' view of the world where no other manufacturer exists and where VW only makes the Beetle in 100's of chrome colors...


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Lenny, you may be right about his "AMC-centeric view" but I just like seeing JL make slot cars, any slot cars. I was really getting tired of paying big $ for every slot car I was buying because it "vintage". I didn't think I would be buying any of the Mopars (I am a big fan of GM cars), but there are some I bought and more I will buy from that series. Like others I don't like the Blowers on slots, but some of them do look nice and I will get them. As for VW's, I have all the Baja Bugs and two of the original tuff ones and a few AF/X Things. It will be nice to see more variety in what is available esspecially if it is not chrome...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

lenny said:


> It might be a moot point on the VW's anyway, there are licensing issues and you most definitely WON'T see them in January. No telling when they'll be out...


rut roh. sounds like bad news. did you hear that officially? unofficially? semi-officially?

i've been DYING to hear more about this series... i'll take any info i can get...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I say bring em' on.
Any and all of them. 
I am strange enough that I would probably buy a Yugo if RC2/JL made it as a TJet...
A Pacer would be cool..... 
Scott


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

lenny said:


> Outside of maybe Camaros and Mustangs, VW's have the greatest number of collectors, certainly more than AMC...
> 
> Without too much imagination, a VW release could consist of the following, without even having a 'whoop-de-doo' bug in the lineup...
> 
> ...


True, but my point about something else remains valid.. Mark my words..Four different VW Bugs instead of all the ones you listed(Convertable,sedan,baja,and a rally painted one (Like the ol Tuff ones) or some ugly Fast and Furious mod one..Probably put a Chrome blower on it despite being a rear air cooled engine...), and I don't notice alot of people begging for a VW Thing either...... oh You forgot AMC Rebel Machine by the way :tongue: lol
You right about the AMC's there aren't alot, but that didn't stop JL from making only 6 models of Series 7 and just adding twice into the box. 
If anything Id rather see JL's collection of Muscle cars as Slots, considering all the models they have in their stable.
Ultimately, I guess Im a guy who likes variety with different brands, unlike the Mopars and Bowties out now I only like those as they are a bunch of cool models that mostly, haven't been out yet.


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

dlw said:


> I'm not a fanboy of any prticular brand, but an AMC set would be cool, I'd buy a set that had Gremlins, Pacers, Matadors, Javelins, and AMX's.....Plus you can add some Jeep CJ-7's and Ramblers.
> 
> The Ford set (when it comes out) wouldn't be complete without a Maverick and a Pinto.


PINTO...Wooohooo, Maybe someone can mod the body to pop off if it gets rearended too :jest:


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

rodstrguy said:


> Wow Guys, give Matt a break... He's probably never been in a VW bug that has rolled over 3 times just turning a corner. I have... I think there is room to make all kinds of slot car bodies, not just Chevies or Dodges. Frankly, I would rather see JUST American muscle cars and skip the imports altogther. But I will tolerate others having the need for other cars and only purchase what I want. I would buy Hurst Scamblers, Machines, Rebels and Gremlins, I live right down the road from where they were built. A nice 007 Hornet would be real nice too. Besides, Lenny, how many VW's have you ever seen driving around after October in Wisconsin??? No heat, no defrost means no drive.
> I would much rather see a Buick GS from the '70's or a 442 or and El Camino than VW's but I will probably get a bug or two just like I got a few Mopars out of the currant Mopar No Car series. I won't buy a whole case as I did previous series though.
> Hopefuly with a Ford series JL would be smart enough to add some of the classic Galaxies, torinos and T-birds and skip or limit the Stangs...


Dough... I Forgot the Scramblers see thats like 8 models now :jest: 
Buicks would be nice too(Peticularly the GSX Stage 1)! Again Id like to see the varieties come out of JL I mean they have TONS of Models in Diecast that they could convert to Slots (Although I dunno how hard the process is so if Im wrong forgive me) I mean Id love to see a Dodge Demon in HO Slots too. But you hit it on the head, some cars that one would not normally think of but were kick butt cars back in the day, including some of the AMC's (Most notably the AMX)
Besides all you need to know about VW's is on Bill Cosby's 200 mph record...lol


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

lenny said:


> that's mighty nice of you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought guys in WI run their slot cars outside all year :jest: 
Im thinking he is making a remark about how the heartland likes more muscle then VW's... Of course that brings up..yep... a PICKUP series of Tjets /or Xtraction :devil:


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Hey rodstrguy,
> 
> I don't know where you live but here in the Hampton Roads area you see far more vintage VWs on the Roads than AMCs. However I would love it if JL remade the old Matador Stockers and the Rebel the make in diecast.
> 
> Roger Corrie


The am pretty sure Playing Mantis has already done the Rebel Machine in HO Die cast. I think I have one, unfortunately I think they are at my ex gf's house..DOUGH...


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

lenny said:


> we're not beating up on Matt, the guy obviously has his own 'AMC-centric' view of the world where no other manufacturer exists and where VW only makes the Beetle in 100's of chrome colors...


Wow, where did THAT come from?!
All Im saying is that I want to see more difficult cars that you don't normally see come out, and that they would, most likely, sell as well.
Sorry if YOU are 'VW-Centric' and feel that VW's should be produced before any other cars. 
And HAVE you been awake during JL's nightmare of 1 thousand colors for one model? :jest: (Being sarcastic, not trying to be mean)
I love the JLTO's and the XT's but some colors are NOT meant to be on these cars... Well maybe VW's...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Mad Matt said:


> The am pretty sure Playing Mantis has already done the Rebel Machine in HO Die cast. I think I have one, unfortunately I think they are at my ex gf's house..DOUGH...


In fact they've done it about 4 or 5 times; in a previous Muscle Car release (repainted a gazillion times), in the 1997 Toy Fair release, and a couple other times...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Mad Matt said:


> I thought guys in WI run their slot cars outside all year :jest:
> Im thinking he is making a remark about how the heartland likes more muscle then VW's... Of course that brings up..yep... a PICKUP series of Tjets /or Xtraction :devil:


Actually, there ARE a few guys in the area that run large scale trains outside all year round...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Mad Matt said:


> Dough...


If you're going to quote the great Homer Simpson, at least do it the right way... DOH!!!


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

lenny said:


> If you're going to quote the great Homer Simpson, at least do it the right way... DOH!!!


DOH, sorry....


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*VW R9 Thunderjets has been canceled by RC2*

Just received final word from RC2 that the VW R9 Thunderjets have been canceled due to licensing issues. VW was not happy with JL releasing the Herbie the Love Bug using just licensing from Warner Bros and there were other issues with the Greatful Dead VW's too.

VW is playing hard ball now and making life a little hard on RC2 corp....

I will be taking these off my website later tonight and will be sending emails out to all my customers that pre-order them.

If anything changes, I will update info both here and on my website.

Thanks!


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Not at all dissapointed with this news. I thought a whole release worth of VW's would have been a major mistake. A few old bugs and vans would be all right , but 12 ? No thanks .


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

would have been nice to see some custom bugs but ,,oh well.all our ideas were good.bring on,,
gremlin
scrambler
amx
machine 
buick gnx
442
duster-demon
71-road runner[not a stock car ]but a real roadrunner ,graphics and all
73 trans am super duty
69 cougar eliminator
ford gt-40
:thumbsup:


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

One Aussie muscle car : but how the heck do i shrink the flammin thing?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=83754&item=6942725262&rd=1

Well, it is one that i am working on at the moment, hehehehehe


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I actually saw this car (In HO scale as a slot) here in the states a few years ago......Richfield, OH slot show I believe it was.

The guy (nnot sure who) did a great job....he took a AFX Javelin rear clip, doors, roof and glass then mated it to a front clip of a Tyco '90s Camaro, w/ a big honk'n Tyco blower and some scrap bits at the back for the tanks etc....painted it all black and the darn thing looked really good!

The pieces should be easy enough to find in the scrap box if you were so inclined.

Sorry, didn't get any pics. :-(

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Just received final word from RC2 that the VW R9 Thunderjets have been canceled due to licensing issues. VW was not happy with JL releasing the Herbie the Love Bug using just licensing from Warner Bros and there were other issues with the Greatful Dead VW's too.
> 
> VW is playing hard ball now and making life a little hard on RC2 corp....



Well now I'm pissed off....this is pure BS...... :drunk: JLTO's would have kicked ass....... instead they get tangled up in some crappy disputes. Oh well, more money for other hobbies I suppose. At least I have a 1/32 VW '64 bug


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

2.8powerranger said:


> would have been nice to see some custom bugs but ,,oh well.all our ideas were good.bring on,,
> gremlin
> scrambler
> amx
> ...


GREAT Choices!!
Don't forget a '70 GT SCJ Ford Torino, 68 Roadrunner and some ram air 442's would be nice as well.


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Where is my 1972 Ford Grand Torino Sport?????


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Just received final word from RC2 that the VW R9 Thunderjets have been canceled due to licensing issues.
> VW was not happy with JL releasing the Herbie the Love Bug using just licensing from Warner Bros -snip-


I imagine that Disney was a little miffed at this as well... :lol: 
Hmmm.
I remember hearing that VWAG killed a JL slot before because they (VW) did not like the wheels... 
Scott


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

noddaz said:


> I imagine that Disney was a little miffed at this as well... :lol:
> Hmmm.
> I remember hearing that VWAG killed a JL slot before because they (VW) did not like the wheels...
> Scott



Also, here's some food for thought also..... Radio Shack when it first released ZipZaps also had a set called "German Motorsports" and it included a modern VW Bug. VWAG didn't care for the design of the VW (even though it was a swet piece with great resemblance) and had the VW axed from the line...even though RS had already done the press photos (and had them on the RS site initially) and had began the early stages of advertising on the set.

I'd just like to have a cheap 50's-60's VW bug and Samba bus without having to get raped for a $25 resin RRR body.....or pay out the rear for a nice vintage example.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Maybe we should send VW an e-mail voicing our displeasure...

http://www.vw.com/VwSFB/feedback/1,1412,,00.html

Drop them a line. Let them know how we feel about our toy cars.  

Scott


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Awww crap. I was looking forward to them.

--rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Shame on them...VW that is.*

These (had they been done right) would have been very cool. I'm a big fan of SWB's. *Very* poor form. Drivers wanted? Farfeg-fa-getta-bout-it now.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

GOOSE CHICKEN said:


> Where is my 1972 Ford Grand Torino Sport?????


I couldn't agree more Goose. Best car I ever had.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

It seems strange that all these VW deals keep falling through. The JLTO R5 was supposed to have a VW, then Tomy was supposed to ship two VW bugs on the SRT chassis, now the cancellation of the entire JL VW release. VW must have some exorbitant licensing fees for models of their products. I've always felt that the auto manufacturers only benefit from the sales of scale models of their products. It's free advertising and product promotion. But I guess that want even more. Too bad, I was really looking forward to the 'dubs.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> It seems strange that all these VW deals keep falling through. The JLTO R5 was supposed to have a VW, then Tomy was supposed to ship two VW bugs on the SRT chassis, now the cancellation of the entire JL VW release. VW must have some exorbitant licensing fees for models of their products. I've always felt that the auto manufacturers only benefit from the sales of scale models of their products. It's free advertising and product promotion. But I guess that want even more. Too bad, I was really looking forward to the 'dubs.


It's not the fees, it VW's licensing company. They are VERY hard to deal with. Seemingly more so with the old air-cooled models.

You would think that they would be bending over backwards to get models of their products produced. But strangely, that's not the case.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

With JL being burned more than once from VW you would think they would just give it up... Way too many other nice cars to do to be torched over and over again.


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

To my understanding, and what makes this whole thing stupid, is that it seems to stem from "Herbie-the Love Bug" and "Greatful Dead VW Bus". I guess everyone needs to get their palms greased in the liscencing department. But could "Herbie" be done in other colors, and simply call it a ralley Bug? Couldnt they just leave the Greatful Dead logos off the van, and just call it a "Psychadelic VW Van"...or toss on some surf boards and call it a "So-Cal Surfer Bus"? Seems to me this way the deal would have been straight up between VW and RC2....No Disney, No Warner Bros, No Jerry Garcia estate vultures. I cant help thinking that some little compromises might have keep this deal on the table. And just to top it off HOW STUPID was it to announce a release that they (RC2) DIDNT have the the INK on a contract to go forward with?. And HOW SELFISH is VW for hoarding rights to cars that havent even been produced in AGES? Aside from the new Bug and MiniBus, these are (were) old cars....they should be GREATFUL that they still have a following and people out there willing to generate that kind of interest in their product. Sorry for the long rant, but I'm iritated by this whole thing. I hate STUPIDITY in all it's ugly forms.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

JPR, I understand your frustrations... a couple of bugs added to my collection would be nice. I think you would appreciate the T-shirt I saw recently that says "I SEE DUMB PEOPLE". At times it seems we are surrounded by them, and sometimes we are the ones being seen.


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

You know, it's not even that I care to get a collection of Vdubs in my slot car stable as "MUST HAVES" I think I'm just pissed because a whole line up of 12 new slots got scrapped. Most of those VWs can be found by searching the great resin casters, or converting die-casts and keychains. I guess I'm bummed because my train of thought was that RC2 was getting on a roll with the Bowties, then a month later the Mopars, and then WOW! Right on the heels of the Mopars, a VW line up....so I was thinking RC2 was going to be getting the 500's and X-tractions on the fast track, and bring us more varied cars, faster then ever before. Anything they put out, be it VWs, Chevys, AMCs, or UPS trucks can only be good for the hobby. You can love, like or hate the designs, but the bottom line is...the more product out on the store shelves, the better the hobby grows as a whole. Blown opportunities, for them AND us.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I could be wrong here, but I swear I read somewhere that Bauer/Faller (one of the German slot companies still making cars) Has the licences to make vw's and part of the deal was no other slotcar company could produce vw's.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

JPR, Excellent point... No more needs to be said.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Wow I don't think I ever started a thread before that made it to 5 pages !!!!!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> I could be wrong here, but I swear I read somewhere that Bauer/Faller (one of the German slot companies still making cars) Has the licences to make vw's and part of the deal was no other slotcar company could produce vw's.


I doubt it, VW tends not to give exclusive licenses


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wishful thinking on my part*

During a day dream when I was supposed to be working.....
_"I wonder if JL/RC2 actually has any of these made and they are just sitting in a Chinese warehouse because they cannot be sold......_​_If so it would be a shame if these ended up on pull back chassis at Dollar Tree wouldn't it? That would be better than throwing them away..__"_​_(edited line of text that took a nasty turn)_​Huh?​Did somebody say something?​(I really should't do things like this. That is how rumors are started...)​​Wishfully Thinking,​Scott​​


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

noddaz said:


> During a day dream when I was supposed to be working.....
> _"I wonder if JL/RC2 actually has any of these made and they are just sitting in a Chinese warehouse because they cannot be sold......_​_If so it would be a shame if these ended up on pull back chassis at Dollar Tree wouldn't it? That would be better than throwing them away..__"_​_(edited line of text that took a nasty turn)_​Huh?​Did somebody say something?​(I really should't do things like this. That is how rumors are started...)​
> Wishfully Thinking,​Scott​


That's not so far-fetched... The same thing happened with their diecast Acura NSX. They made them, Honda didn't approve them, they sat in a warehouse for 4 or 5 years...


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

*Jlto R 9 Vw*

I figure the VW's ARE sitting around some where. Whether in china or the states who knows. I wish there was a way RC2 could distribute them to thier loyal followers... 

G.P.


----------

